# My inverts.



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula.

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 5


----------



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug). 

14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Some great shots there. Nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Those fly eyes in the last shot are really cool! Never knew assasin bugs had eyes like that.


basin79 said:


> Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug).
> 
> 14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


----------



## BobBarley

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Those fly eyes in the last shot are really cool! Never knew assasin bugs had eyes like that.


I'm pretty sure most/all insects have compound eyes.  Some better than others.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

I love mantis faces.  It's so easy to personify them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

BobBarley said:


> I'm pretty sure most/all insects have compound eyes.  Some better than others.


True. Never had a chance to look up close though, good to know that they look like that.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

BobBarley said:


> I'm pretty sure most/all insects have compound eyes.  Some better than others.


Was trying to find the answer to this and failed.  I was able to learn though, that all insects with compound eyes also have simple eyes.  The two kinds work hand in hand.
Edit: Driver ants have no eyes at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## BobBarley

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Was trying to find the answer to this and failed.  I was able to learn though, that all insects with compound eyes also have simple eyes.  The two kinds work hand in hand.
> Edit: Driver ants have no eyes at all.


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## basin79

Not pets but massively important they are looked after well. Your pets get out what you put in to your live food. I don't use the Morio beetles as food.

Brown male cricket.













Female Dubia cockroach.







Morio beetle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Female Deroplatys Lobata.





































Female Hymenopus Coronatus.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 3


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Really beautiful!  Such hypnotic eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Deroplatys Lobata (dead leaf mantis) playing dead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

The assassins having a feed.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

This little bugger seems to be lagging behind the rest. Thought I'd better give it some TLC. I'll be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

basin79 said:


> This little bugger seems to be lagging behind the rest. Thought I'd better give it some TLC. I'll be keeping a close eye on this one.


Aww! Is its name Rascal?


----------



## basin79

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Aww! Is its name Rascal?


No. Everything is a rascal at some point. It's a word I use too much. I don't realise I do until I watch my videos back.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

basin79 said:


> No. Everything is a rascal at some point. It's a word I use too much. I don't realise I do until I watch my videos back.


It so cute!  Not as common in the states I think.  I'm gonna pretend that ones name is Rascal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Feeding time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xysis

Excellent photography here. I love the photos of your mantids. I can't wait to have one of my own!


----------



## basin79

Xysis said:


> Excellent photography here. I love the photos of your mantids. I can't wait to have one of my own!


Thanks.

Mantids are fantastic.


----------



## basin79

It's looking like my Hierodula Majuscula girl is about to shed. Possibly wake up tomorrow to a bigger mantis.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Adult female Hierodula Majuscula (Giant Rainforest Mantis). Once she's had a couple of feeds I'll get some pics of her with my camera.







Handling her.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula post shed feed.


----------



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula adult female threat display.







Wing case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Do you mind? I'm trying to enjoy my tea!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

An old pic just more heavily cropped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates

Those are some awesome P. horrida shots!!


----------



## basin79

Grasshopper99 said:


> Those are some awesome P. horrida shots!!


Thank you. I'm really enjoying using a proper camera and learning about it all. 

Plus it really does let me see my little pets in all their glory.


----------



## basin79

My Hierodula Majuscula adult female feeding on a male Dubia roach.


----------



## basin79

I've lost my Orchid mantis. I think I went overboard with the humidity spraying most days when I've been told nymphs require a fine mist every few days. I'm absolutely gutted I let her down and the breeder who trusted me to give her a good home.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

The hardware.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Had a play around with a pic I took earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quixtar

Wonderful shots! Although I know about their compound eyes, it's still the first time seeing them on assassin bugs.


----------



## basin79

Quixtar said:


> Wonderful shots! Although I know about their compound eyes, it's still the first time seeing them on assassin bugs.


Cheers. I'm just starting out with a camera but I'm chuffed with some of my pics.


----------



## basin79

Honey, it's the bee's knees for mantids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## louise f

basin79 said:


> Honey, it's the bee's knees for mantids.


Amazing. Beautiful girl <3 I subbed your chanel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

louise f said:


> Amazing. Beautiful girl <3 I subbed your chanel


Thanks. My vids aren't polished as you've no doubt seen. To be honest they're more for me as it's a good way of saving videos without having to back anything up. Youtube isn't going anywhere.

Appreciated though. Tah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

louise f said:


> Amazing. Beautiful girl <3 I subbed your chanel


Subbed back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

basin79 said:


> Thanks. My vids aren't polished as you've no doubt seen. To be honest they're more for me as it's a good way of saving videos without having to back anything up. Youtube isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Appreciated though. Tah.


I consider youtube as a great diary for my vids  at that way i can always go back and actually remember when i did what. Really nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

basin79 said:


> Subbed back.


Thanks a lot, appreciate it


----------



## basin79

Deroplatys Lobata update and feeding.


----------



## Ratmosphere

Insane pictures!


----------



## basin79

Ratmosphere said:


> Insane pictures!


Cheers. I'm really enjoying having a proper camera and learning how to use it.


----------



## Ratmosphere

Which kind and what lens?


----------



## basin79

Ratmosphere said:


> Which kind and what lens?


Nikon D5500 with a Nikon AF-S 40mm f/2.8 G DX Compact NIKKOR Lens.


----------



## basin79

This girl has just trapped. It's not something I usually do when a pet dies and it's my fault but I just couldn't shut the door on these. I'm punishing myself to balance the mental books so everything will balance.

These are screen shots taken from a couple of videos I've recorded. Hopefully I'll get some pics with my camera in the coming days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacob Ma

What do you mean by "has just trapped"?  Did you squish her on accident or something?

By the way, does this female have a male to couple with her?


----------



## basin79

Jacob Ma said:


> What do you mean by "has just trapped"?  Did you squish her on accident or something?
> 
> By the way, does this female have a male to couple with her?


It means arrived.

No I won't be breeding her.


----------



## basin79

Hand feeding my Hymenopus Coronatus (Orchid mantis).


----------



## basin79

Tried hand feeding my adult female Hierodula Majuscula a little wax worm.


----------



## Czech prime

basin79 said:


> Tried hand feeding my adult female Hierodula Majuscula a little wax worm.


Ow
Doesn't sound that fun :s


----------



## basin79

Tuffz said:


> Ow
> Doesn't sound that fun :s


It's not bad. They've got some really power. Surprisingly so. Felt the little bugger start nibbling but I gently broke free.


----------



## basin79

Feeding my 3 mantids.


----------



## N1ghtFire

basin79 said:


> Female Deroplatys Lobata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Hymenopus Coronatus.


That is so beautiful! You have some pretty fabulous photography skills.


----------



## basin79

N1ghtFire said:


> That is so beautiful! You have some pretty fabulous photography skills.


Tah.


----------



## basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus.

























Deroplatys Lobata.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Hierodula Majuscula having seconds.


----------



## basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus feeding on a green bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My Hymenopus Coronatus has just shed. Now this isn't necessarily a massive deal normally, although it's always something I love with mantids. But with losing my last girl I have a ridiculous amount riding on this one so it's made me so bloody happy to see she's successfully had her first shed with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Czech prime

basin79 said:


> My Hymenopus Coronatus has just shed. Now this isn't necessarily a massive deal normally, although it's always something I love with mantids. But with losing my last girl I have a ridiculous amount riding on this one so it's made me so bloody happy to see she's successfully had her first shed with me.


Great to hear! Hopefully she matures without a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Tuffz said:


> Great to hear! Hopefully she matures without a problem


I really do.hope so. Seeing her successfully shed has let me breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Czech prime

basin79 said:


> I really do.hope so. Seeing her successfully shed has let me breathe a sigh of relief.


How many molts does she has left? 
Know that feeling. Every time a large phasmid is about to molt


----------



## basin79

Tuffz said:


> How many molts does she has left?
> Know that feeling. Every time a large phasmid is about to molt


2 more. I don't usually worry with mantids molting. It's really quick and has been straight forward. Just on tenter hooks with his lass. Now she's a lot bigger it's good though.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Hand feeding (plastic fork) my Orchid mantis some honey.


----------



## basin79

If the food won't come to you, you go to it.


----------



## basin79

Feed, feed my pretties!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Feeding my Deroplatys Lobata some honey.


----------



## basin79

Looking through some old pics from almost 2.5 years ago. Loved these 2 little buggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Deroplatys Lobata post shed feed. She's bloody stunning.


----------



## basin79

Adult Psytalla Horrida.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I'll get some better pics of this girl at some point. I just love her wings.

Adult female Deroplatys Lobata.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shutout2000

Super cool, and super good photography!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

shutout2000 said:


> Super cool, and super good photography!


Thanks. Still getting used to using my camera but it's so much more rewarding than a phone.


----------



## basin79

I lose myself watching my pets. They're incredible.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Up close and personal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

A fantastically beautiful Deroplatys Lobata.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## flatwormlover11

basin79 said:


> Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug).
> 
> 14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


awsome! your inverts are insane! i have two scolopendromorpha centipedes, they are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

flatwormlover11 said:


> awsome! your inverts are insane! i have two scolopendromorpha centipedes, they are beautiful!


Indeed. Pedes are really impressive and stunning.


----------



## basin79

Wrong thread.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Wrong thread.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze

basin79 said:


> A fantastically beautiful Deroplatys Lobata.


This is so bad ass!


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


> Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug).
> 
> 14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


Awesome! I've never seen these before. How big do they get? Are they dangerous? Are they easy to care for?


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


> Female Deroplatys Lobata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Hymenopus Coronatus.


Coronatus...wow!! I'm looking these up right now. Thank you for sharing this, really beautiful.


----------



## basin79

socalqueen said:


> Awesome! I've never seen these before. How big do they get? Are they dangerous? Are they easy to care for?


They get a bit bigger than the white spotted.

And yes they're easy to care for. However for some strange reason I've lost almost all of mine. I'm down to 3 now. One has become an adult whilst the other 2 are a bit smaller.

Like I've typed I have not a clue why I've lost mine. I've tried alsorts and nothing seems to have made a difference.


----------



## socalqueen

I've never seen these before, their stunning. What is their life span? How many did you start with??


----------



## basin79

socalqueen said:


> I've never seen these before, their stunning. What is their life span? How many did you start with??


Not sure on their lifespan to be honest although I think assassins let very a couple of years at least.

I started with 14. All seemed very well. Some grew a lot quicker. Then I just started losing them. Massively upsetting as some seemed to be thriving. Then more died. They always got gut loaded feeders. I'm still at a loss. 

It's certainly put me off getting any more.

Although don't let my terrible experience put you off. They are easy to care for and are pretty much bulletproof usually.


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


> Not sure on their lifespan to be honest although I think assassins let very a couple of years at least.
> 
> I started with 14. All seemed very well. Some grew a lot quicker. Then I just started losing them. Massively upsetting as some seemed to be thriving. Then more died. They always got gut loaded feeders. I'm still at a loss.
> 
> It's certainly put me off getting any more.
> 
> Although don't let my terrible experience put you off. They are easy to care for and are pretty much bulletproof usually.


It would upset me as well. I'm really drawn to the unique/rare, I've never encountered the Assasin and it's name alone is just cool lol. I would have to do some research and see if it's something I could do, and hearing about your losses does make me
Hesitant.


----------



## basin79

socalqueen said:


> It would upset me as well. I'm really drawn to the unique/rare, I've never encountered the Assasin and it's name alone is just cool lol. I would have to do some research and see if it's something I could do, and hearing about your losses does make me
> Hesitant.


They are absolutely stunning. Beautiful, beautiful inverts. Definitely give them a go. You won't regret it.


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


> They are absolutely stunning. Beautiful, beautiful inverts. Definitely give them a go. You won't regret it.


Thanks so much! Glad I found your posts! Where did you acquire yours? I'll have to look into where I can find them.


----------



## basin79

socalqueen said:


> Thanks so much! Glad I found your posts! Where did you acquire yours? I'll have to look into where I can find them.


I got mine off ebay of all places.


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


> I got mine off ebay of all places.


I love eBay, I'll for sure look there then. I live in California so hopefully they ship to me. So you started with babies then and raised them up? Did you try to breed them?


----------



## basin79

socalqueen said:


> I love eBay, I'll for sure look there then. I live in California so hopefully they ship to me. So you started with babies then and raised them up? Did you try to breed them?


I've only got 1 adult. The others are smaller. 

I did keep white spot assassins years ago and they bred. Nothing to do with me though. I'd just find nymphs. They just get on with it.


----------



## Jacob Ma

socalqueen said:


> I love eBay, I'll for sure look there then. I live in California so hopefully they ship to me. So you started with babies then and raised them up? Did you try to breed them?


BugsInCyberspace is an online invertebrate shop near California where you can find many kinds of insects. He also occasionally sells this species and other very similar assassin bugs, but I would do a bit of research before you consider buying them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen

Jacob Ma said:


> BugsInCyberspace is an online invertebrate shop near California where you can find many kinds of insects. He also occasionally sells this species and other very similar assassin bugs, but I would do a bit of research before you consider buying them.


Yes I've heard of bugsincyberspace. I've been reading about the Assasin, keeping doesn't seem difficult, but seems quite a few people have experienced unexplained losses. As tough as it appears, perhaps it's not meant for captivity.


----------



## basin79

Finally uploading in 1080p.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

My Hierodula Majuscula has laid a second ooth and lost a leg. Still hasn't affected her appetite.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Well after posing earlier she deserved a feed.


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


>


Bad to the bone. Seriously awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen

basin79 said:


>


LOVE! So beautiful. The eyes are amazing.


----------



## basin79

socalqueen said:


> LOVE! So beautiful. The eyes are amazing.


Aye. They're definitely something special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stugy

basin79 said:


>


We need original memes like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## Ghoul

As gorgeous as mantids look they always freak me out a bit.
Their eyes look like they have pupils that are always looking at you.
And then they sit there, eating their pray as it still struggles and the mantis just seems to stare at you while eating its victims head and it's like "If you were my size I'd do the same to you, bitch"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ghoul said:


> As gorgeous as mantids look they always freak me out a bit.
> Their eyes look like they have pupils that are always looking at you.
> And then they sit there, eating their pray as it still struggles and the mantis just seems to stare at you while eating its victims head and it's like "If you were my size I'd do the same to you, bitch"


They don't have pupils. It just displays to use that way. And obviously any animal that could over power a human would eat them alive. A mantis would just do it clean and classy.


----------



## Ghoul

basin79 said:


> They don't have pupils. It just displays to use that way. And obviously any animal that could over power a human would eat them alive. A mantis would just do it clean and classy.


I know, that's why I said _it looks like _they have pupils 
Mantises just look so elegant while they do it, like classy psychopaths

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Loads of flies but which to eat? Decisions decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

I mean 6 months as an adult.


----------



## basin79

Managed to finally record this gorgeous girl catching a fly on the wing.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

George Mantis.


Jesus to a Child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jesse James

basin79 said:


> The assassins having a feed.


Wicked looking bugs


----------



## basin79

Jesse James said:


> Wicked looking bugs


They look amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Harpegnathos venator hunting. 8 minutes 3 second version.










Harpegnathos venator hunting. 54 second edited version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Certainly not the best pics but I'm having so much trouble trying to capture these little buggers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacko65

basin79 said:


> Hierodula Majuscula.


Fantastic Pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Jacko65 said:


> Fantastic Pics.


Thank you.


----------



## basin79

Different video but who cares.


----------



## Matttoadman

Man I love the Harpegnathos. I have never seen them before. How do you keep them from escaping?


----------



## basin79

Matttoadman said:


> Man I love the Harpegnathos. I have never seen them before. How do you keep them from escaping?


They have a lid on them as I don't 100% trust the liquid PTFE.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Just wondering, are all those tiny white specks springtails? If they are, that is a crazy amount of them  Love those ants, so cool looking. Never knew they existed until I saw this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Just wondering, are all those tiny white specks springtails? If they are, that is a crazy amount of them  Love those ants, so cool looking. Never knew they existed until I saw this thread


Yes they're springtails. They do a fantastic job.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

What a gnarly ant :wideyed: . How many ants are in this enclosure? Is this the only hunter?


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> What a gnarly ant :wideyed: . How many ants are in this enclosure? Is this the only hunter?


I started with a queen and around 15 workers. Fingers crossed there's more now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

With your care I think they are certainly more now ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> With your care I think they are certainly more now ^^.


Cheers but I'm an ant virgin. At least they're hunting so they're at least eating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

To drag this cricket upwards the enclosure wall was a very hard work for the ant, it (they) must be healthy, so they surely are breeding too. 
My two cents .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> To drag this cricket upwards the enclosure wall was a very hard work for the ant, it (they) must be healthy, so they surely are breeding too.
> My two cents .


I hope the queen is laying. They're certainly eating a lot of crickets.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

After ages I finally managed to get a pic that's only a bit out of focus of a bee in my backyard. The little rascals just don't stop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Adult female Hymenopus coronatus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Czech prime

basin79 said:


> Adult female Hymenopus coronatus.


Just stunning!
Are you planning on breeding? Or still sticking to the no breeding plan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Tuffz said:


> Just stunning!
> Are you planning on breeding? Or still sticking to the no breeding plan


No breeding for me.


----------



## basin79

My Harpegnathos venator queen has produced a winged male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

I should read more about ants .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShyDragoness




----------



## basin79

ShyDragoness said:


>


Not sure what that is. Hiding? As in the ants where hiding?


----------



## ShyDragoness

basin79 said:


> Not sure what that is. Hiding? As in the ants where hiding?


Its lurkin, but yea basically XD excited for more updates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

ShyDragoness said:


> Its lurkin, but yea basically XD excited for more updates


----------



## VolkswagenBug

basin79 said:


>


Woah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

The cap of dirt on the cork bark looks great . 
I am curious what happens next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> The cap of dirt on the cork bark looks great .
> I am curious what happens next.


They're still digging. They've dug loads.


----------



## keks

Maybe they want to build an enormous hill to climb up and escape for expanding their environment because of the population explosion . Joke. 

Ants are very interesting. But I don't know what to do if the population becomes too big/great and there is no room left for expanding  . I love leafcutter ants. But unfortunately they need a lot of room. So I can't keep them .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Maybe they want to build an enormous hill to climb up and escape for expanding their environment because of the population explosion . Joke.
> 
> Ants are very interesting. But I don't know what to do if the population becomes too big/great and there is no room left for expanding  . I love leafcutter ants. But unfortunately they need a lot of room. So I can't keep them .


These should be fine. I like watching leaf cutters but wouldn't want them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bug master

KezyGLA said:


> Some great shots there. Nice.


Hi if you have some u would like to sell I'm interested


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

There are two ants! 
Are they ready with burrowing now? How high is "The Wall"?


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> There are two ants!
> Are they ready with burrowing now? How high is "The Wall"?


The wall is gone. It's just piled up so dragging crickets into their nest moves it all.


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> The wall is gone. It's just piled up so dragging crickets into their nest moves it all.


Ah, so they are ready with burrowing. It's a pity, I liked The Wall .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> Ah, so they are ready with burrowing. It's a pity, I liked The Wall .


They'll continue to burrow as and when they need to extend the nest. I'd have thought they'll be fine for a while now with the amount they dug out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

Busy busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


>


She's so beautiful, that's amazing camouflage she has - for a few seconds before watching it looked like a half peeled banana, amazing colours and camouflage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> She's so beautiful, that's amazing camouflage she has - for a few seconds before watching it looked like a half peeled banana, amazing colours and camouflage.


They aren't coloured like they are for camouflage. They actually sit out on bare branches in the wild and such is their mimicry actually attract more flying insects than real flowers.

I just bought the fake plants for a bit of razzle dazzle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


> They aren't coloured like they are for camouflage. They actually sit out on bare branches in the wild and such is their mimicry actually attract more flying insects than real flowers.
> 
> I just bought the fake plants for a bit of razzle dazzle.


They must have pheromones that attract the insects as well as their amazing agility, cool, you've got some amount of inverts, and canines and bloody hell, what don't you have, ah leaf cutters. I noticed you saying you wouldn't have them, can I ask why, is it due to the space they need?


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> They must have pheromones that attract the insects as well as their amazing agility, cool, you've got some amount of inverts, and canines and bloody hell, what don't you have, ah leaf cutters. I noticed you saying you wouldn't have them, can I ask why, is it due to the space they need?


Leaf cutters are vegetarians. That's it.


----------



## mconnachan

basin79 said:


> Leaf cutters are vegetarians. That's it.


Right, but don't you find them interesting, or do you like the thrill of the chase - so to speak, yeah you can't exactly see a leaf cutter taking down prey, but cool ants anyway, I just watched camel spider upload, voracious little buggers, cool uploads mate, keep 'em coming, I know you will anyway but a little encouragement never hurts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> Right, but don't you find them interesting, or do you like the thrill of the chase - so to speak, yeah you can't exactly see a leaf cutter taking down prey, but cool ants anyway, I just watched camel spider upload, voracious little buggers, cool uploads mate, keep 'em coming, I know you will anyway but a little encouragement never hurts.


They're unbelievably fascinating and that's why I watch youtube videos on them. There's one of a bloke who has a colony in his front room and it's absolutely phenomenonal. I'll go.and find it now.

I just prefer carnivorous animals really. Obviously Pandora isn't a carnivore but still enjoys a treat of cooked chicken breast and a baked fish finger end.


----------



## basin79

mconnachan said:


> Right, but don't you find them interesting, or do you like the thrill of the chase - so to speak, yeah you can't exactly see a leaf cutter taking down prey, but cool ants anyway, I just watched camel spider upload, voracious little buggers, cool uploads mate, keep 'em coming, I know you will anyway but a little encouragement never hurts.


Here's the video. Absolutely unbelievable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

I saw many leaf cutters when visiting a city in Mexico, they were common there. I watched them often!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My gorgeous Orchid mantis has died. She arrived as an adult on the 21st of February. Old age caught up with her.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## keks

It's a pity that this insects only live for a few month when they are adults .


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> It's a pity that this insects only live for a few month when they are adults .


Mantids seem to have such a short life considering how complex they are. It's the same with jumping spiders. Octopus only have a short life too which is strange as they're almost unreal with their abilities.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks

basin79 said:


> Mantids seem to have such a short life considering how complex they are. It's the same with jumping spiders. *Octopus only have a short life too which is strange as they're almost unreal with their abilities*.


It seems to be a sort of wasted intelligence. I had a small seawater aquarium for some years. For a time I was considering to keep an octopus. There are some species that are small. But it is not easy to keep them well. So I decided against it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LawnShrimp

basin79 said:


> Mantids seem to have such a short life considering how complex they are. It's the same with jumping spiders. Octopus only have a short life too which is strange as they're almost unreal with their abilities.


So true... Mantids, jumping spiders, octopi are some of the most humanlike invertebrates, having excellent vision and relatively complex brains with the ability to problem-solve.

I find mantids to be the most 'human' insect. There is something about the way their raptorial legs look and function like arms, the way they will suddenly stare at you with a turn of their head, and their huge eyes...
Sorry for the loss of your mantis; she was a beautiful creature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LawnShrimp

An Idolo! Great choice for someone with such a diverse collection as you.

It has a lot of growing to do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

LawnShrimp said:


> An Idolo! Great choice for someone with such a diverse collection as you.
> 
> It has a lot of growing to do...


Loads of growing. Looking forward to it too.


----------



## basin79

Like the bloke who fell in front of a steam train. I'm chuffed to bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

L2 Idolomantis diabolica. Already absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Beautiful mantis .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Harpegnathos venator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Absolutely over the moon. I knew my Idolomantis diabolica was due to shed. Well I nipped upstairs and noticed a moult was imminent. 26 mins later it was all over with. Absolutely phenomenonal to watch. Took this pic through an air hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

The increase of size is really insane :wideyed:.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> The increase of size is really insane :wideyed:.


Indeed. They more than double in size after moulting. It's ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

You can see the difference here. 1st pic is a screen shot of the video so doesn't have the details of the 2nd pic. But you can clearly see a difference in the colouration of the "thighs".


----------



## keks

I can see the difference, but the mandibels are lighter too, aren't they? Or is that only because of the screenshot?


----------



## basin79

keks said:


> I can see the difference, but the mandibels are lighter too, aren't they? Or is that only because of the screenshot?


I've just been told that she is a new worker who hasn't fully hardened yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LawnShrimp

Is it correct that mantids can digest honey and pollen because they feed on pollinators that contain these substances? I know centipedes will forage for fruit in the wild (I give mine kiwi and banana). What's your stance on feeding sugary foods to carnivorous inverts?


----------



## basin79

LawnShrimp said:


> Is it correct that mantids can digest honey and pollen because they feed on pollinators that contain these substances? I know centipedes will forage for fruit in the wild (I give mine kiwi and banana). What's your stance on feeding sugary foods to carnivorous inverts?


I've been told by a mantid breeder that they love honey. I'm absolutely certain it's because they eat pollinators yes. 

I've never fed my centipedes fruit although I believe they have been known to eat it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp

Her arms are getting color! The green/white/red/blue of the adults make them one of the flashiest of the large mantids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My last surviving Psytalla horrida. 


Something was odd about these. Lost loads. Ended up with 2. Received them on the 23rd July 2016. Lost the other one recently. It still hadn't moulted to adulthood. 





























Sadly these are too dark.
















Made them black and white.


----------



## basin79

FAO @miss moxie the hopeless romantic.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie

basin79 said:


> FAO @miss moxie tbe hopeless romantic.


Theirs was a love that was never meant to last...

And it didn't. Domestic violence? Domestic devouring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

basin79 said:


> Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug).
> 
> 14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


Awesome bugs, I've been looking at videos of P. horrida today and I'm thinking of getting some soon. Love the colors on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Mvtt70 said:


> Awesome bugs, I've been looking at videos of P. horrida today and I'm thinking of getting some soon. Love the colors on them.


They're absolutely fantastic. The adults are just something else. Massive (for assassins) and the spines are unreal.


----------



## basin79

Often overlooked and just tossed into your pet's enclosure but the humble locust is a beautiful invert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

New pet!!!!!!!!  L4 Rhombodera basalis. Didn't want to stress her out so just grabbed a few quick pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## KevinsWither

Amazing!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

Beautiful, I just love mantids. Those little faces  It's too bad they don't have longer lives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KevinsWither

I own mantises myself. They are like flowers, keep growing the plant and hopefully they'll grow for you for decades!


----------



## basin79

KevinsWither said:


> I own mantises myself. They are like flowers, keep growing the plant and hopefully they'll grow for you for decades!


Except they die after 12 months. Seems a massive waste but mother nature knows what she's doing.


----------



## KevinsWither

Lol, I mean breed like a group of them and get offspring off of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Mantids still puzzle me.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979

Dude your collection is awesome, lemme just say that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Rehoused my Rhombodera basalis so decided to grab some quick pics.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vladaz1

basin79 said:


> Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug).
> 
> 14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


Very good pics what camera is he useing


----------



## basin79

Vladaz1 said:


> Very good pics what camera is he useing


Nikon D5500 with their cheap micro lens.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

My Rhombodera basalis moulted last night.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Rhombodera basalis feeding video. The cheeky madam threw me a threat pose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Most adorable threat pose I've seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

basin79 said:


>


That's mine and my boyfriends 'song'  Mantids have great threat postures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Cleaned my Lethocerus africanus out so grabbed some pics. 

































Home sweet home. 






The


----------



## basin79

Tried to get some pics of this lass (Rhombodera basalis) Saturday but I was met with a full on threat display so I left her alone. She's alot more shy than the Hierodula I had. 







































Give me your best "Blue Steel".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

You'll have to excuse Clubber Lang my vinegaroon.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bailz

Amazing.

I've been bitten by the UK version of the Water Bugs, Greater Waterboatman....and that hurt more than enough.

Thinking about getting a Mantid again. and both the species you displayed are ones i'm interested in (more so now) .

Good to hear a local accent too. Hope thee' and thaz's pet creatures are reet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Bailz said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I've been bitten by the UK version of the Water Bugs, Greater Waterboatman....and that hurt more than enough.
> 
> Thinking about getting a Mantid again. and both the species you displayed are ones i'm interested in (more so now) .
> 
> Good to hear a local accent too. Hope thee' and thaz's pet creatures are reet!


Aye, supposedly the giant water bug bite is really painful so sod that. Fantastic to keep though. 

This mantis I have now has been an adult for 6.5 months so don't think she'll be around for too much longer sadly.


----------



## Bailz

basin79 said:


> Aye, supposedly the giant water bug bite is really painful so sod that. Fantastic to keep though.
> 
> 
> This mantis I have now has been an adult for 6.5 months so don't think she'll be around for too much longer sadly.


I bet. The remind me of the Water Scorpions i used to catch while my dad was fishing in the local ponds.

This is the thing that unfortunately leans me towards not keeping them; even though i think they are fascinating and interesting creatures. Such a shame but you can understand why their life-cycle is so short.

I feel daft now, but years ago was given some wrong information about how long Mantids lived when kept as a pet, and when they died i felt i'd failed the creature and the breeder, so i stopped keeping inverts...So stupid of me at the time really.

Years later i do more research and learned they'd just lived out their natural, short but interesting lives...

Those amazing pics of your Shield Mantis are making me realise i should keep another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Bailz said:


> I bet. The remind me of the Water Scorpions i used to catch while my dad was fishing in the local ponds.
> 
> This is the thing that unfortunately leans me towards not keeping them; even though i think they are fascinating and interesting creatures. Such a shame but you can understand why their life-cycle is so short.
> 
> I feel daft now, but years ago was given some wrong information about how long Mantids lived when kept as a pet, and when they died i felt i'd failed the creature and the breeder, so i stopped keeping inverts...So stupid of me at the time really.
> 
> Years later i do more research and learned they'd just lived out their natural, short but interesting lives...
> 
> Those amazing pics of your Shield Mantis are making me realise i should keep another


Definitely give them another go. They really are fascinating inverts.


----------



## basin79

Lethocerus africanus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## mantisfan101

Aah, this is making me nostalgic about all the mantids I had...Awesome pics and I should probably start keeping them again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mantisfan101 said:


> Aah, this is making me nostalgic about all the mantids I had...Awesome pics and I should probably start keeping them again.


Unfortunately I can't seem to keep the flower mantids alive. Hatched my own CB casters etcetera but nope. So I stick to the larger hardier breeds. This lass is definitely an OAP now though.


----------



## basin79

My Lethocerus africanus chowing down on a morio worm I just gave her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Paraphrasing a National Geographic article here. Although it looks like mantids have pupils they don't. They're called pseudopupils. The eye of a mantis is made up of thousands of tiny individual light receptors called ommatidia. When you look at a mantis at a particular angle or the mantis looks at you some of the ommatida are absorbing all the wavelengths of light which is why they look black. Meanwhile, the light receptors all around the dark spot are reflecting certain wavelengths, which is why the rest of the eye appears green.


----------



## basin79

Of course I paid her work. A juicy waxworm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## NMWAPBT

Wow what kind of camera are you using? Beautiful inverts and really good quality pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

NMWAPBT said:


> Wow what kind of camera are you using? Beautiful inverts and really good quality pictures!


I'm using a ridiculous camera set up that should get me far better results. I'm struggling with the lighting. It's a Sony a7r iii. Once I've got the lighting sorted I'll get better pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMWAPBT

basin79 said:


> I'm using a ridiculous camera set up that should get me far better results. I'm struggling with the lighting. It's a Sony a7r iii. Once I've got the lighting sorted I'll get better pics.


I was impressed at the quality  now lol. I'll be blown away once it gets better! Great job;  definitely keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

NMWAPBT said:


> I was impressed at the quality  now lol. I'll be blown away once it gets better! Great job;  definitely keep it up!


Cheers.


----------



## DancingHare

Your mantids are beautiful, they've always been one of my favorite insects. Thanks for the pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

DancingHare said:


> Your mantids are beautiful, they've always been one of my favorite insects. Thanks for the pictures!


Mantids are absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## basin79

I found a hairy rove beetle in my backyard. It's the first 1 I've ever seen. Brought him/her into captivity for a little bit to get some pics and videos. Hoping for a nice sunny day so I can really get some detailed pics. Made very short work of the waxworm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

The business end of a hairy rove beetle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lexicious

Now that's a neat beetle! Really like that guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Lexicious said:


> Now that's a neat beetle! Really like that guy.


Aye. Lived in the same town all my life and it's the first 1 I've ever seen.


----------



## mantisfan101

Just look at those mandibles...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mantisfan101 said:


> Just look at those mandibles...


Aye. They're impressive.


----------



## basin79

Not my invert but a hoverfly that was in my backyard. Really wanted to get a pic of a bee but they wouldn't come near me .


----------



## basin79




----------



## Aarantula

Unbelievable photos! Beetles/ Insects always looks so mechanical to me on upclose pics!! Great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Aarantula said:


> Unbelievable photos! Beetles/ Insects always looks so mechanical to me on upclose pics!! Great job!


Thank you. Aye I understand what you mean. I always think mantids are little robots.


----------



## Bug master

basin79 said:


> Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug).
> 
> 14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


Hey Ik this is a old post but do you still have these guys and if so are u willing to sell them??


----------



## basin79

Bug master said:


> Hey Ik this is a old post but do you still have these guys and if so are u willing to sell them??


No. My last 1 died a little while ago.


----------



## Gogyeng

basin79 said:


> Hierodula Majuscula female.


Like usual, AMAZING pics and wonderful specimens =,)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Gogyeng said:


> Like usual, AMAZING pics and wonderful specimens =,)


Bloody hell they're old pics.


----------



## Gogyeng

Its me who is the new ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoranDisciple

basin79 said:


> No. My last 1 died a little while ago.


That's a real shame. Any idea why they weren't able to reproduce?


----------



## basin79

MoranDisciple said:


> That's a real shame. Any idea why they weren't able to reproduce?


My lot where really strange. They just kept dying. They'd moult and then die. Or moult wrong and die. I ended up with only 2 in and weirdly 1 never moulted into an adult. Was a large juvenile and just wouldn't moult. Lived like that for ages.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79

A new suit for this little one.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Not a pet but a humble little mealworm pupa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101

basin79 said:


> Not a pet but a humble little mealworm pupa.


That looks like it came straight out of one of the alien movies. Almost like that pilot that they found in the abandoned ship in Prometheus(or was it Alien: Covenant?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

mantisfan101 said:


> That looks like it came straight out of one of the alien movies. Almost like that pilot that they found in the abandoned ship in Prometheus(or was it Alien: Covenant?)


In black and white and rotated it looks like a predator has been cacooned by the aliens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

New suit for this beautiful lass.


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79

Hierodula sp blue

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins

Wow! Great pictures of the mantid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

moricollins said:


> Wow! Great pictures of the mantid


Cheers.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob Lee

basin79 said:


> My lot where really strange. They just kept dying. They'd moult and then die. Or moult wrong and die. I ended up with only 2 in and weirdly 1 never moulted into an adult. Was a large juvenile and just wouldn't moult. Lived like that for ages.


How did you keep them?


----------



## basin79

Bob Lee said:


> How did you keep them?


Couple of inches of sub. Various pieces of cork bark angled off the sides/back.


----------



## Bob Lee

basin79 said:


> Couple of inches of sub. Various pieces of cork bark angled off the sides/back.


What humidity? What were you feeding them?

I current have mine in a plastic tub with no sub, and I provide the toilet paper tubs as hide, they seem to be living well in it.


----------



## basin79

Bob Lee said:


> What humidity? What were you feeding them?
> 
> I current have mine in a plastic tub with no sub, and I provide the toilet paper tubs as hide, they seem to be living well in it.


Oh I'm aware how easy they are to keep. I've kept Assassins before those. 

It was literally like I had a "bad batch". The fact 1 of them wouldn't have their ultimate moult reinforced that to me. 

No idea what humidity as it's pointless measuring. Damp sub in places, dry in places. Fed on crickets, wax worms. Was genuinely odd. Especially that 1 that wouldn't have the final moult. That was a head scratcher.


----------



## Bob Lee

basin79 said:


> Oh I'm aware how easy they are to keep. I've kept Assassins before those.
> 
> It was literally like I had a "bad batch". The fact 1 of them wouldn't have their ultimate moult reinforced that to me.
> 
> No idea what humidity as it's pointless measuring. Damp sub in places, dry in places. Fed on crickets, wax worms. Was genuinely odd. Especially that 1 that wouldn't have the final moult. That was a head scratcher.


I started with 14, now down to 12, two of them didn't look that well at the very beginning.

The first one died the second day they arrived.

And another one died today, he was one molt behind everyone else, and when he finally molted a pair of his legs were stuck inside it, and it seems to block him from eating and walking properly.
I tried everything, pre killed prey, added moisture, I took the molt off him by hand... I even tried putting him along in a container with a crushed superworm...
He died anyways, and his body was significantly smaller then all the others

Really makes me worried how some of them just... randomly die like this, when all the others are living just fine


----------



## basin79

Bob Lee said:


> I started with 14, now down to 12, two of them didn't look that well at the very beginning.
> 
> The first one died the second day they arrived.
> 
> And another one died today, he was one molt behind everyone else, and when he finally molted a pair of his legs were stuck inside it, and it seems to block him from eating and walking properly.
> I tried everything, pre killed prey, added moisture, I took the molt off him by hand... I even tried putting him along in a container with a crushed superworm...
> He died anyways, and his body was significantly smaller then all the others
> 
> Really makes me worried how some of them just... randomly die like this, when all the others are living just fine


Aye. Believe me I was scratching my head. I'm not 1 that simply says "well they simply weren't meant to live" and I blame myself. But there was literally nothing I could think of.


----------



## The Seraph

Perhaps genetic abnormalities? They are bred as colonies, correct? If so, maybe the general lack of new water in the pool is creating some adverse effects?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Lee

The Seraph said:


> Perhaps genetic abnormalities? They are bred as colonies, correct? If so, maybe the general lack of new water in the pool is creating some adverse effects?


Could be, but there isn't really a way for us to add to this gene pool...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

The Seraph said:


> Perhaps genetic abnormalities? They are bred as colonies, correct? If so, maybe the general lack of new water in the pool is creating some adverse effects?


That's what my thought was.


----------



## basin79

Bob Lee said:


> Could be, but there isn't really a way for us to add to this gene pool...


Aye there is. Breeders could swap their adults around. Although to be honest I doubt there are anyone breeding them like that. Most likely they started with a few and now have more so just sell the excess.


----------



## Bob Lee

basin79 said:


> Aye there is. Breeders could swap their adults around. Although to be honest I doubt there are anyone breeding them like that. Most likely they started with a few and now have more so just sell the excess.


It's gonna be hard finding a breeder to swap with 

Plus, they all come from that original import, if that import didn't establish enough genetic variation it doesn't matter how much we swap, at one point there would still be a problem... That's not gonna happen any time soon but I'm a little worried, hearing a bunch of reports on these guys "randomly" dying...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MoranDisciple

basin79 said:


> Aye there is. Breeders could swap their adults around. Although to be honest I doubt there are anyone breeding them like that. Most likely they started with a few and now have more so just sell the excess.


I've been keeping my colony in a critter keeper with absolutely no sub and no humidity. I just have on piece of bark on the bottom and one leaning diagonally across the enclosure. They've all matured into adults. I always ensure there are a few red runners in with them. I also added a small bowl of moist sub for them to lay eggs in, but so far no luck on that front.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

MoranDisciple said:


> I've been keeping my colony in a critter keeper with absolutely no sub and no humidity. I just have on piece of bark on the bottom and one leaning diagonally across the enclosure. They've all matured into adults. I always ensure there are a few red runners in with them. I also added a small bowl of moist sub for them to lay eggs in, but so far no luck on that front.


The vast majority of keepers have zero issues with them. Like I've typed these where very strange.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Nabbed some pics of his beautiful lass. Hierodula sp blue.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## ColeopteraC

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexHerpKeeper

basin79 said:


> Hierodula Majuscula.


what species is that i keep 2 dwarf african mantids and one banded flower mantis


----------



## basin79

AlexHerpKeeper said:


> what species is that i keep 2 dwarf african mantids and one banded flower mantis


I put the species name. Hierodula majuscula. Tank of a mantis.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow. Stunning! 
- MantisGirl13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KevinsWither

Beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DARAPTOR

basin79 said:


> Hierodula Majuscula.


My goodness that's a handsome mantis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

DARAPTOR said:


> My goodness that's a handsome mantis


Oh yes. And proper tanks. I did want another but didn't find any for sale.


----------

